# ProPlan Chicken & Rice Formula Update



## MrsHooch (Aug 10, 2007)

Thank you for the info


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

"The reintroduced Chicken & Rice Formula for All Life Stages (UPC 38100–13676) will have a Pro Club weight circle point value of 12 points per pound"

points for what?


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

SoGolden said:


> "The reintroduced Chicken & Rice Formula for All Life Stages (UPC 38100–13676) will have a Pro Club weight circle point value of 12 points per pound"
> 
> points for what?


http://proplan.com/proplan/proclub.html


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

SoGolden said:


> "The reintroduced Chicken & Rice Formula for All Life Stages (UPC 38100–13676) will have a Pro Club weight circle point value of 12 points per pound"
> 
> points for what?


SHOOT! I'm still two green stamps short of a toaster!

E


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

hallelujah!!!!!!​


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

There appears to be a lot of Pro Plan fans here and I'm sure it is a good food. I know lots of people that use this product with great success. But people all the time reference the below link as the bible for dog food ratings. Well this source does not recommend Pro Plan and only has it rated a 1 star dog food. Which I think is too low. It does have some corn, but to lump all Pro Plan products in a 1 star bracket with Alpo...... is pretty silly.

I just wonder how accurate they are on their ratings? 

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=1394&cat=7l


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

msdogs1976 said:


> There appears to be a lot of Pro Plan fans here and I'm sure it is a good food. I know lots of people that use this product with great success. But people all the time reference the below link as the bible for dog food ratings. Well this source does not recommend Pro Plan and only has it rated a 1 star dog food. Which I think is too low. It does have some corn, but to lump all Pro Plan products in a 1 star bracket with Alpo...... is pretty silly.
> 
> I just wonder how accurate they are on their ratings?
> 
> http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=1394&cat=7l


 
I obviously think that their ratings are absurd. Top winning dogs who have been fed ProPlan products all their lives are obviously not eating food the quality of Alpo. Dogs do not get to be #1 in their venues if they are not in peak condition, coat, and overall health. ProPlan is an excellent food and top breeders/handlers feed it for a reason.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Does the All Life Stages mean you can/should feed it to puppies? Do both the Nitelite and Sunkissed goldens eat Proplan?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> Does the All Life Stages mean you can/should feed it to puppies? Do both the Nitelite and Sunkissed goldens eat Proplan?


My dogs ONLY eat ProPlan. I feed puppy formula til between 4-6 months and switch to adult anyway - Performance if being shown, and Original formula C&R for all others.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> *I obviously think that their ratings are absurd*. Top winning dogs who have been fed ProPlan products all their lives are obviously not eating food the quality of Alpo. Dogs do not get to be #1 in their venues if they are not in peak condition, coat, and overall health. ProPlan is an excellent food and top breeders/handlers feed it for a reason.


Glad to hear you say this as I have come that conclusion. Just think how many people are influenced in what they buy because of this service.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

I just put my dogs on ProPlan because of the good advice I've seen here. The one question I have is for our goldens should we be using the large breed or the chicken and rice?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Thor0918 said:


> I just put my dogs on ProPlan because of the good advice I've seen here. The one question I have is for our goldens should we be using the large breed or the chicken and rice?


I do not use large breed formulas.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks I was curious about that!


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> My dogs ONLY eat ProPlan. I feed puppy formula til between 4-6 months and switch to adult anyway - Performance if being shown, and Original formula C&R for all others.


I do the same with my dogs...


----------



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

i use proplan performance 3 cup/ day, still doesn't gain weight


----------



## Trids (Jan 22, 2009)

*Yet Another 'Pro Plan' Question*

Hi All,

We are just beginning to transition Max from 'puppy' to adult food. After much reading of recommendations here, I went shopping and the only one of the recommended foods I could find was the Pro Plan. I bought the Pro Plan "Selects" Beef & Barley. I started giving it to Max tonight (1/4 portion Pro Plan / 3/4 portion of his puppy food). He seemed to like it, but I'm concerned whether or not I made a good choice.  From what I've learned here reading old threads, many of the other recommended brands are quite expensive, and I'll have to find a specialty store or order online to get them if necessary.

Does anyone have any experience with this food? Any opinions? Is the "Selects" variety any better or worse? Should I switch to the standard C&R formula next time? Consider me SO confused! :uhoh:

Thank you!
-Trids




Pointgold said:


> My dogs ONLY eat ProPlan. I feed puppy formula til between 4-6 months and switch to adult anyway - Performance if being shown, and Original formula C&R for all others.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Trids said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We are just beginning to transition Max from 'puppy' to adult food. After much reading of recommendations here, I went shopping and the only one of the recommended foods I could find was the Pro Plan. I bought the Pro Plan "Selects" Beef & Barley. I started giving it to Max tonight (1/4 portion Pro Plan / 3/4 portion of his puppy food). He seemed to like it, but I'm concerned whether or not I made a good choice.  From what I've learned here reading old threads, many of the other recommended brands are quite expensive, and I'll have to find a specialty store or order online to get them if necessary.
> 
> ...


Pro Plan is a good brand. See if he likes it and watch to see if he has any problems with it. If he likes it and is healthy then it's a good food for him. Transitioning slowly is great. Give him time to adjust to the new food before making any judegments though.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

The only problem with the "selects" is that some dogs have a hard time with the soy protein in it, causing them STINKY gas and/or loose stools. MOST dogs are fine, and soy protein is a perfectly legitimate source of protein.
If you find he's having a problem, I would suggest you try Pro Plan Large Breed Adult, which does not have the soy protein (it's in the chewy chunks in the selects version, I believe). Pro Plan is a fine food and a lot of goldens seem to do very well on it (including my 12-1/2 year old, and my 2 year old).


----------



## Trids (Jan 22, 2009)

Aaaah, THAT'S good information to have during the transition! Thanks for the tip! If he starts having those problems, I'll know the likely culprit. Glad to hear that the non-selects doesn't have the same effect.
Thanks!
-Trids





hotel4dogs said:


> The only problem with the "selects" is that some dogs have a hard time with the soy protein in it, causing them STINKY gas and/or loose stools. MOST dogs are fine, and soy protein is a perfectly legitimate source of protein.
> If you find he's having a problem, I would suggest you try Pro Plan Large Breed Adult, which does not have the soy protein (it's in the chewy chunks in the selects version, I believe). Pro Plan is a fine food and a lot of goldens seem to do very well on it (including my 12-1/2 year old, and my 2 year old).


----------



## Trids (Jan 22, 2009)

Will do. So far so good. 

Thanks!



mylissyk said:


> Pro Plan is a good brand. See if he likes it and watch to see if he has any problems with it. If he likes it and is healthy then it's a good food for him. Transitioning slowly is great. Give him time to adjust to the new food before making any judegments though.


----------



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

anyone use proplan performance to non show dog for lifetime ?? is it okay??

or just gave it to show dog only?? how about after retire from show or senior dog?? should i change food??

thank you for the advice


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

I have seen the almost immediate change in my dogs coat, poop, and breath when on a grain and corn heavy food, so I stay away from it like the plague. My lab mix will scratch herself raw if she ingests anything with corn, and doesn't do much better on things with grain. IMO, there are better foods out there. My rottweiler growing up ate Dad's, the cheapest, grossest food that I can think of. He was shiny and muscular and gorgeous, and I still have pictures of him that prove that. He died of a stomach tumor at age 9. My uncle, who refuses to believe the positives of feeding a premium food, feeds his 3 year old rottie Pedigree. She is shiny and sleek, although a few pounds overweight. And we all know that Pedigree is not a great food either. Don't judge a book by its cover. Just because they look great on the outside doesn't mean its good for them.


----------

